# Rojo and Indigo's Spawn Log.



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

Just found them spawning in the tank, this is there first time. Both are CT's. he's got a good nest, and is doing his job of gathering them up right now as we speak. very excited to become a daddy. YAY!!!!!

Male - Rojo









Female- Indigo


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

EXCITED FACE both are very stunning!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's them Caught spawning.










and one showing off his bubble nest


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

here's a quick video I shot of them spawning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggtOxua3Hj0


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

This is my excited face


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

They're little tails are starting to show......very excited.  Cant really get a picture this early to show it, you almost need a magnifying glass to see it. but im excited....cant wait till they are free swimming


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

They are starting to move out away from the bubble nest, which is disappearing and swimming a little bit...Should I remove the male now as well..so they can fend on there own?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well is he freaking out or just still under the nest? It depend on the male how long I keep him in there usually till he is done caring for the nest sometimes though he will move the nest to keep collecting fry in... as long as he isnt eating them lol they should be fine


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

well I read somewhere once there swiming and eating on there own its time to remove him, so thats what I did


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

That's fine, as long as they are free swimming they will be fine ;-) Some people leave the father as long as he is still caring for them and keeping up the betta nest. Others take the father out before the eggs even hatch! Either way works though ;-) 

Congrats on the new babies XD I love the mother by the way, she's beautiful :-D


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

Spawn is now a week old. Trying my best to keep the water clean, but how do you keep from sucking the little guys up during water changes.


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous fish! Congrats on a (so far  successful spawn!
I saw another member who put like a piece of pantyhose or some kind of cloth over the siphon. Good luck!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I use a tiny hose to siphon but panty hose works well but it doesnt suck up the large gunk like a open hose will


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh.. maybe try one of those turkey basters to suck up the big stuff?


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

well over a week old now and going well. keep there water clean and them fed well. Cant wait till they get even bigger


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

i like this X.. your probably gonna get reds and blue on the 1st gen but if the male has a non red gene your probably get yellows MGs and red blues


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

How long until I can take them out of that 10 gallon tank and move them to a bigger tank for a growout, or make them indivual.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I have sucked up my fry on many occasions and they have survived it just fine. I cant wait to see your fry and the colors they produce!!


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

how much water change do u do? what kind of water do u use? i dont really touch my frys till its bout a month old


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

they're ina 10 gallon, and I've been changing 50% about every 3 days


----------

